#ubuntu-co 2010-12-20
<davirrirri> viejo kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> o/
 * kuadrosx is busy
<davirrirri> tiempo sin pillarlo
 * davirrirri todo bien mi pez
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<JuanMarquez> luis_lopez, ping
<JuanMarquez> alguien tiene el link con la noticia donde explican el porque no hay shipit de ubuntu server?
<SergioMeneses> luis__lopez, ping
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  pong
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, buen día... 
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, don JuanMarquez lo anda buscando
<luis_lopez> Hola SergioMeneses
<luis_lopez> Hola JuanMarquez
<luis_lopez> shipit dejo de funcionar hace rato creo...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, JuanMarquez no vemos luego... voy a almorzar :D
<JuanMarquez> luis_lopez, hola
<JuanMarquez> luis_lopez, funciona shipit pero para desktop, en la version 10.10 no veo nada que indique que no se pueda pedir server, pero tampoco he visto alguna noticia que en la version 10.10 se deje de enviar server, usted que tiene mas relacion pense que sabria algo del tema ya que no hay ningun pronunciamiento oficial
<JuanMarquez> MagicFab, le hago el mismo comentario que a luis_lopez, sabe usted algo al respecto?
<MagicFab> JuanMarquez, ni idea - y ya no tengo contacto directo allí pues no trabajo en Canonical (hace ~1 mes)
<JuanMarquez> :S
<JuanMarquez> y en que anda ahora?
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: :-O
<kuadrosx> y porque?
<kuadrosx> :| ya perdimos a todos los colombianos en canonical :S
<kuadrosx> jej seguro no puede decir ...
<kuadrosx> :-X
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, hoy hay concilio?
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, eso espero :D
<SergioMeneses> nos va a acompañar?
<JuanMarquez> claro
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, oks :)
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, al fin si hablo con Luis Lopez?
<JuanMarquez> nou
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, jeje
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, ping 
<JuanMarquez> quiero aprovechar la reunion hoy del concilio para saludar y anunciar mi reintegro
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, :O
<SergioMeneses> q bueno JuanMarquez q se reintegre a la sociedad :D
<JuanMarquez> para conectarme al 100% nuevamente de las actividades
<luis_lopez> a JuanMarquez le dicen el cometa
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, :) yo llevo como dos semanas totalmente perdido del medio
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajaja
<JuanMarquez> la sociedad estoy hace rato, al concilio toca ahora
 * luis_lopez se esconde
<SergioMeneses> run luis_lopez xD
<JuanMarquez> luis_lopez, escucho un burro hablando de orejas 
<JuanMarquez> y el conejo que se rie
<SergioMeneses> huy pero se pusieron ya agresivos xD
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, comentele a luis_lopez su duda xD
<JuanMarquez> no, son analogias populares en la costa
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, fresco... :D aquí todo relajado :)
<JuanMarquez> luis_lopez, que ahora es socio de fabian?
<JuanMarquez> negocios independientes!!!
<luis_lopez> :$
<JuanMarquez> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajajaja -> $
<SergioMeneses> oe mi vlc tiene gorrito navideño
<jag2kn> que tal SergioMeneses
<jag2kn> que tal el video?
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, como vamos hermano?
<jag2kn> bien
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, jeje son un poco de vídeos... no los he terminado de ver
<SergioMeneses> pero interesante :D
<dannyLopez> ayuda con mi impresora
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, no sabia que vnc cambia el logo para las fiestas
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, vlc
<SergioMeneses> vnc no se xD
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, cuales videos, compartan, jejeje si es vlc, no vnc
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, jeje no ando en mi pc... jag2kn nos haces el favor y linkeas de nuevo el vídeo q me paso la otra vez
<SergioMeneses> q JuanMarquez anda interesado :D
<jag2kn> humm, pere lo busco
<JuanMarquez> de que es?
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, otro día le cuento - empezó el turno "familiar" aquí
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, luis_lopez cuando vienen por estas tierras?
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: ok, no hay problema
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, este aÑo ya no ...
<jag2kn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnLkZNXFvEA es un video de noviembre del 2008 recien empezo la caida de los bancos
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, ↑↑↑
<luis_lopez> luis_lopez:  yo tampoco este año...
<luis_lopez> oops
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  ^^
<luis_lopez> acerca del gorrito de vlc, creo que siempre cambia por estas epocas...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, deberia subir a la ubucon a mitad de año :D
<SergioMeneses> será en Cartagena
<JuanMarquez> Ubucon en cartagena? ya esta oficializado?
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, en eso anda emmanuel :D 
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, si
<JuanMarquez> Sale carisimo
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, ?
<JuanMarquez> ademas hay una comunidad fedora fuerte, que tienen gente en las Universidades, no se si se animen a solo un Ubucon
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, :O
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, buen tema entonces para esta noche
<luis_lopez> JuanMarquez:  creo que la idea del ubuncon era reunir la gente de ubuntu colombia en algun sitio...
<luis_lopez> simple y concreto...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, eso
<luis_lopez> pero como en colombia siempre pensamos en reinados
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si alcanza entre a la meeting
<luis_lopez> creemos que tiene que ser la "gran cosa"
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, :O
<JuanMarquez> el problema mayor es que necesitamos alguien en cartagena haciendo la gestion y nosotros no lo tenemos
<JuanMarquez> como miembro de Ubuntu o Ubuntu-co
<luis_lopez> entonces se consigue alguien, no lo veo tan complejo...
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, pregunta
<SergioMeneses> de donde es emmanuel?
<luis_lopez> mejor dicho, hay que discutirlo con argumentos solidos...
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  creo que es de B/quilla como JuanMarquez...
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, luis_lopez confirmo la ubucon será en B/quilla
 * luis_lopez lee entr lineas "Mundial en Qatar" :s
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, a ver "focus" jejeje
<kuadrosx> Qatar :O
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si viene? -> ubucon?
<SergioMeneses> mire q kuadrosx va a estar
<luis_lopez> son seis pasajes...
<luis_lopez> esposa + 4 hijos
<kuadrosx> yo donde?
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: tranquilo que SergioMeneses invita
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> JK
<JuanMarquez> bueno la rumba y hotel es mucho mas barato en Barranquilla que en Cartagena o no don lucho
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :O jajaja si tuviera trabajo fijo hasta de pronto pero ni me he graduado :S
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jeje vuelese xD
<JuanMarquez> y de mujeres linda UFFF ni hablemos
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, -> Andphe se va a volar de la casa para ir 
<luis_lopez> si ven, igualito que en la eleccion de la sede del mundial...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, JuanMarquez  eso es para "integrarnos" 
<JuanMarquez> por eso
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, hay q hacer un asadito :D
<JuanMarquez> hablamos del Ubucon u otro dia?
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, hoy
<SergioMeneses> en la meeting
<JuanMarquez> de su asado me refiero
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, jajaja aguanta en la ubucon hacer un asadito... aunq en marzo o abril subo a bogota... hay creo q hacemos otro
<JuanMarquez> en Ubucon no creo, mas bien un dia despues
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, a claro...
<SergioMeneses> eso duramos como 3 días allá :D
<JuanMarquez> no se puede dar misa, tocar las campanas, y etc etc al mismo tiempo
<JuanMarquez> ah
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, :D
<Andphe> http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-system-users-ubuntu-10.10-maverick
<Andphe> http://library.linode.com/networking/openvpn/ubuntu-10.10-maverick
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-21
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos al rato...
<hollman> stOrmBlast, hoy la reunion en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<stOrmBlast> hollman: ok a las 9 ?
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: buenas
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez: hola
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, h
<SergioMeneses> hi
<JoseGutierrez> stOrmBlast hola
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez: no me funciono el tuto :P
<JoseGutierrez> si configuro el server
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<stOrmBlast> si todo al pie de la letra
<JoseGutierrez> parce que raro porque yo tengo configurado php admin y mysql con joomla trabajando en linux
<stOrmBlast> quede parado en la instalacion
<JoseGutierrez> stOrmBlast que pena he estado un poco ocupado pero si tienes instalado el apache # apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<stOrmBlast> si todo esta instalado solo que el momento de ir a http://localhost/joomla muestra un error
<JoseGutierrez> asegurese que antes de hacer esto debe de reiniciar el servidor apache con # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<stOrmBlast> si asi lo hice y nada
<JoseGutierrez> huy parce si configurarstes bien el servidor y php y todo los paquetes te estan corriendo la verdad se me hace raro...
<stOrmBlast>  pues todo esta al pie de la letra, por eso se me hace a mi raro tambien
<JoseGutierrez> stOrmBlast la verdad no se porque no te corre joomla.....
<sepirothem> hollman ping
<sepirothem> que le paso hermano
<hollman> sepirothem, naj, que desorden !!!!
<hollman> y no estoy de humor ni ganas de aguantarme esa recocha
<sepirothem> .... pero hermano era sencillo presentar a los nuevos admins
<sepirothem> de todos modos tienen que entrar para el punto 3
<sepirothem> y edspues de presentarlos... pues ya se veia.. no le pare bolas a la vaina...
<sepirothem> fresko
<hollman> tengo ?
<hollman> tengo que ...
<hollman> jejejejeje
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: proponga el viernes por la noche xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, noooo :(
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jaja hay q hacer vida social :D
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: la vida social es una farsa consumita
<kuadrosx> kuadrosx.status
<kuadrosx> > hater
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, naaa.... no me diga q ud no sale con sus amigos
<andreslara501> jajajaja
<kuadrosx> uff hace rato no los veo
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no jodas...
<SergioMeneses> q aburrido sos.. xD
<kuadrosx> andreslara501: es de cali o popayan?
<kuadrosx> este man se cambio el nick en twitter creo
<andreslara501> Popayán, yo te sigo en el twitter
<SergioMeneses> andreslara501, seguis a kuadrosx naaaa...
<andreslara501> jajajajajaja
<andreslara501> SergioMeneses: sí obvio
<andreslara501> ¿qué saben del Cparty 2011?
<SergioMeneses> andreslara501, jaja 
<kuadrosx> ni idea, lo ultimo que me llego fue spam
<andreslara501> ¬¬ por que la verdad el de este año estuvo flojo
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> mas o menos
<kuadrosx> yo nunca habia ido
<kuadrosx> ...
<andreslara501> ojalá hagan más cosas por la noche
<andreslara501> hablando de otra cosa, qué sabrosura ese NanoNote
<kuadrosx> esos que son chiquitos
<kuadrosx> que vende... kristianpaul creo?
<kuadrosx> tuve uno de esos en las manos el otro dia... pero estaba descargado... fail
<andreslara501> sí, ¿los vende quién?
<kuadrosx> cristian peñaranda creo
<kuadrosx> bueno, en realidad no se quien los vende... se quien les hace propaganda
<andreslara501> jajajajaja voy a averiguar. tengo ganas de uno y meterle devian
<kuadrosx> debian
<kuadrosx> a ver
<andreslara501> parce, qué pena xD
<andreslara501> se me fue la V
<andreslara501> jajajajaja
<andreslara501> maldito teclado :(
<andreslara501> como Caro Cruz : "vogota" jajajajajajajajaja
<JoseGutierrez> q pasen feliz noche
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: jag2kn alguno puede contestar esto http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/ubuntu-en-netbook-para-principiantes ... cuando tengan tiempo?
<kuadrosx> o este http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/problema-al-intentar-instalar-ubuntu-no-tengo-espacio xD
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, listo - gracias por el link, ya me iba.
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, oe brother...
<sergiokof> sergiokof, que onda
<sergiokof> como vamos
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bien bien hermano... y vos q tal?
<sergiokof> aca trabajando con mucho frio
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, huy sisas :S q feo
<sergiokof> y que cuando es que se viene para bogta
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, toca esperar a q pase este invierno... 
<sergiokof> jaja
<sergiokof> si yo no pude viajar
<sergiokof> por eso
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, sino nos vemos en Barranquilla :D
<sergiokof> que mamera
<sergiokof> que hay en curramba
<sergiokof> ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, se esta planeando la ubucon en curramba la bella xD
<sergiokof> sergiokof, ha re bien
<sergiokof> si es un fin de semana
<sergiokof> me vuelo
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ya estan apuntados JuanMarquez y Andphe 
<sergiokof> para alla
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, si es para un puente
<SergioMeneses> a mitad de año
<SergioMeneses> "julio"
<sergiokof> re bien
<sergiokof> claro que ubuntu ya ha cambiado mucho desde cuando se parecia a debian
<Andphe> jeje
<sergiokof> ahora ya no se parece
<Andphe> yo ?
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, en nada se parecen.... 
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, si es mas bonito debian :-P
<sergiokof> xD
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no se pero ud llega a allá... 
<sergiokof> <broma.h>
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, fresco ahora uso arch en el laptop 
<sergiokof> sergiokof, que g33k
<sergiokof> xD
<sergiokof> yo si no lo cambio es por el amor que le tengo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja sergiokof si ese man es asi
<sergiokof> a mi debian
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja...
 * sergiokof se va a desayunar vuelve en 15 min
<JuanMarquez> SergioMeneses, favor evitar ese tipo de charlas dentro del la sala ubuntu-co, evitar el sarcasmos, juegos etc relacionados con otras distros, el canal es para soporte, y los topicos ya son conocidos por usted. gracias
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, naaaa... 
<SergioMeneses> JuanMarquez, eso es socializar un poco... me extraña hermano =(
 * SergioMeneses esta regañado
<JuanMarquez> adopte esta posición -> imagine que este viendolo una persona nueva con ganas de aprender de la comunidad, y de ubuntu, que puede pensar esa persona?
<sergiokof> jajaj SergioMeneses 
<sergiokof> que vaina si nadie ha hablado mal de ubutnu :-/
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> oe sergiokof y donde anda trabajando ahora?
<sergiokof> llevo 2 años
<sergiokof> en sew eurodrive
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, donde trabajaba con arias fonseca o forigua?
<sergiokof> trabaje
<sergiokof> con arias
<sergiokof> un año
<sergiokof> yo me la paso con ese wey
<SergioMeneses> mmm.... oks
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, y q hace allá?
<sergiokof> yo
<sergiokof> ?
<sergiokof> sysadmin
<SergioMeneses> q bueno sergiokof 
<SergioMeneses> y la paga es buena?
<sergiokof> pues hay
<sergiokof> ganaba mas en mexico
<sergiokof> :-p
<sergiokof> pero me gusta mas mi tierrita
<sergiokof> asi este humeda
<sergiokof> xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jeje
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<sergiokof> sergiokof, no me quejo me alcanza para estudiar para la moto la novia y los 6 hijos
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> 6 hijos,.... pareces conejo xD
<sergiokof> jjajja
<sergiokof> no mentiras no tengo hijos
<sergiokof> hasta el momento
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, ahorita estoy es tratando de montar empresa
<sergiokof> a ver como nos va
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, q bueno
<SergioMeneses> y eso d q?
<hollman> esta es el tablet que quiero ... kno http://www.kno.com/the-kno
<hollman> PD: viene con Ubuntu 9.10
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<Andphe> hi efactusa 
<Andphe> efactusa, probably you are looking for #ubuntu-dev
<Andphe> Ubuntu's developers channel
<Andphe> this is the Colombia LoCo team channel
<Andphe> :)
<efactusa> yeah i think translators are important work too :)
<Andphe> :)
<efactusa> muchas gracias 
<Andphe> con gusto
<hollman> :-o
<hollman> gracias :D
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: http://www.lemma.org/about-2/
<kuadrosx> xD rubysta y ubuntero xD
<jag2kn> que bacano el perfil de este pelado
<jag2kn> y este plugin esta muy bueno https://github.com/somnidea/raphael-zpd
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: es el hijo de julian... el de wikileaks....
<jag2kn> si lo se
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> osea que padre e hijo son rubyistas xD
<jag2kn> jeje
<Andphe> que pesar de esa familia
 * Andphe se esconde
<jag2kn> jejejeje
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-22
<kuadrosx> Andphe: jag2kn senekis http://www.afiestas.org/improving-kde-applications-help-menu-actions-lookup/
<kuadrosx> que opinan?
<Andphe> no me corre el video
<senekis> kuadrosx: lol a mi el link me lo abria gedit..
<kuadrosx> lol
<senekis> y yo O_O que parte del code quiere que miremos kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> es ogv
<kuadrosx> Andphe: que navegador usa?
<kuadrosx> IE?
<senekis> lol
<Andphe> chromium
<kuadrosx> raro :|
<senekis> a mi tampoco me reproduce
<Andphe> el daily
<kuadrosx> es html5 <video>
<senekis> y tengo chrome
<kuadrosx> gnome? xD
<kuadrosx> en opera tambien me funciona
<kuadrosx> a ver.. konqueror
 * senekis ta viendo el video con epiphany
<kuadrosx> konqueror tambien lo reproduce
<kuadrosx> xD
<jag2kn> kuadrosx interesante
<kuadrosx> se ve cool
<kuadrosx> vamos a ver como le desarrollan
<kuadrosx> xD
<jag2kn> aja
<kuadrosx> ese afiestas si que hace cosas
<kuadrosx> xD
<jag2kn> jeje, el nombre me parece "aguafiestas"
<kuadrosx> jej
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof: IngForigua buenos días
<IngForigua> saluda y se va
<IngForigua> hollman hermano que mas
<IngForigua> pase a mi casa ahi le deje la direccion
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, deje de estar viendo novelas jajaja
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todo
<IngForigua> jejejejej me hablan y se van
<kuadrosx> jej
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-23
<kuadrosx> don hollman
<hollman> don kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> hollman: como le va?
<hollman> kuadrosx, bien ...
<kuadrosx> feliz navida
<kuadrosx> d
<hollman> y a ud ?
<hollman> :-o gracias, lo mismo !!!
<hollman> kuadrosx, esta fumando vainas raras ?
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> nee
<hollman> y ud desde cuando desea feliz navidad ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/unanswered pa' cuando tenga un rato
<kuadrosx> a si gravidad*
<kuadrosx> o feliz solsticio
<hollman> mejor navidad :D
<kuadrosx> la misma joda :P
<Pidgin> buenas noches
<Pidgin> !
<Pidgin> alguien me puede ayudar a resolver una duda
<Pidgin> ?
<kuadrosx> !pregunta | Pidgin
<kubot> Pidgin: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Pidgin> jajaja es que estaba buscando una cancion de candlebox
<Pidgin> jaja
<Pidgin> bueno es que mi pregunta es para que sirve el enunciado return 0
<Pidgin> en C
<Pidgin> y porque cuando hago un programa que termina con ese enunciado nunca me muestra lo que quiero
<Pidgin> es decir todo pasa muy rapido
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: en C cuando returnas 0 en el main
<kuadrosx> quiere decir que el programa termino exitosamente
<Pidgin> espere le pongo un ejemplo
<Pidgin> si quiero hacer un programa para multiplicar 2 numeros
<Pidgin> y lo ejecuto este pasa super rapido que no veo la operacion que hizo
<Pidgin> esto tiene que ver con el return 0
<kuadrosx> no tiene nada que ver con el return 0;
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: debes inprimir en la terminarl el valor que necesitas
<kuadrosx> suando printf
<kuadrosx> usando*
<Pidgin> si 
<Pidgin> eso hago pero igual no queda en pantalla
<Pidgin> osea para quitar eso me toca declarar una variable y usar scanf 
<Pidgin> para que espere un valor despues de que ejecute mi programa 
<kuadrosx> tendria que ver tu codigo
<Pidgin> para poder ver el resultado
<kuadrosx> aaaa
<kuadrosx> eso es otra cosa
<Pidgin> este es el original del libro
<Pidgin> #include <stdio.h> int d; int main() {       printf("\n A char is %d,bytes",sizeof(char));       printf("\n A int is %d,bytes",sizeof(int));       printf("\n A short int is %d,bytes",sizeof(short));       printf("\n A long int is %d,bytes",sizeof(long));       printf("\n A unsigned int is %d,bytes",sizeof(unsigned int));       printf("\n A unsigned char is %d,bytes",sizeof(unsigned char));       printf("\n A unsigned short int is 
<kuadrosx> quieres que le usuario ingrese el ato?
<Pidgin> no
<Pidgin> esa maña la hice para poder visualizar
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: paste el codigo en pastie.org
<kuadrosx> y me pasa el codigo aca
<kuadrosx> a ver qu es
<Pidgin> http://pastie.org/1399671
<Pidgin> este es el del libro
<kuadrosx> aja y?
<Pidgin> lo que pasa es que cuando lo ejecuto
<Pidgin> no se ve el resultado
<Pidgin> pasa rapidisimo
<Pidgin> este es el que modifique para que se pueda ver..
<Pidgin> http://pastie.org/1399673
<Pidgin> pero mi otra pregunta , lo que hice esta bien?
<Pidgin> o se puede hacer de otra manera
<kuadrosx> que es d?
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: de no tiene nada asignado
<Pidgin> ahh una variable que declare para poder hacer lo del scanf
<Pidgin> si quiere ejecute el codigo el del libro 
<Pidgin> y vera que pasa rapidisimo que uno no alcanza a ver que resultado dá
<kuadrosx> y lo ejecute
<kuadrosx> y ya vi el resultado y todo
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: que estas usando?
<kuadrosx> windows?
<kuadrosx> :|
<Pidgin> jajajaja
<Pidgin> si 
<kuadrosx> jej
<Pidgin> es que no me funciona ubuntu
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: tienes que abrir una linea de comandos
<kuadrosx> o como se ya llame allá
<Pidgin> jajaja
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: como que no?
<Pidgin> simbolo de sistema
<kuadrosx> solo instalas build-essential
<Pidgin> ah
<Pidgin> una cosa , es que estoy empezando con C
<kuadrosx> ya me di cuenta xD
<Pidgin> en ubuntu yo que programa utilizo para poder hacer programas en C
<Pidgin> jajaja :(
<kuadrosx> la terminal
<kuadrosx> y gedit puede ser
<kuadrosx> gcc el_nombre_del_archivo.c -o elejecutable
<kuadrosx> ./elejecutable
<kuadrosx> es lo basico
<kuadrosx> por ahora no vas a necesitar mas
<Pidgin> gcc el_nombre_del_archivo.c -o elejecutable
<Pidgin> esto que hace?
<kuadrosx> compila
<kuadrosx> logicamente tienes que cambiar el_nombre_del_archivo por el nombre que le tengas
<kuadrosx> y elejecutable por otro nombre que quieras
<Pidgin> gcc el_nombre_del_archivo.c /* me complila el archivo C*/
<Pidgin> y en que extension lo arroja s
<Pidgin> i
<Pidgin> creo que ubuntu no acepta .exe
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: ninguna, en unix no importa la extension
<kuadrosx> unix = ubuntu, debian, macOSX ...
<Pidgin> osea me lo arroja sin ninguna extension?
<kuadrosx> aja
<kuadrosx> o la que le pongas
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: bueno si pones gcc el_nombre_del_archivo.c 
<kuadrosx> te va poner un archivo a.out o algo asi
<kuadrosx> debes poner -o 
<kuadrosx> para que te funcione
<kuadrosx> -o exec
<kuadrosx> y te lo arroja como exec
<kuadrosx> -o queseyo
<kuadrosx> y te lo arroja como queseyo
<kuadrosx> ...
<Pidgin> pero ese queseyo es el nombre del programa ya compilado y enlazado cierto?
<Pidgin> o es la extension?
<Pidgin> ash mk libro
<Pidgin> jajaj
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: jajaja
<kuadrosx> si, el programa ya compilado
<kuadrosx> puede ponerle .bin o .exe si quiere
<kuadrosx> eso no importa como ya le dije
<Pidgin> osea para resumir...
<Pidgin> jaja
<Pidgin> mi programa se llama holamundo
<Pidgin> esta en c
<Pidgin> holamundo.c :es mi codigo fuente con extension C
<Pidgin> abro la consola y escribo gcc holamundo.c -o holamundo y le doy enter
<Pidgin> eso me guarda un archivo con extension cualquiera
<Pidgin> y le doy a la consola ./holamundo
<Pidgin> y ahi se me ejecuta?
<kuadrosx> aja
<Pidgin> listo parce muchas gracias
<Pidgin> lo dejo 
<Pidgin> jaja
<Pidgin> vemos
<Pidgin> se cuida
<kuadrosx> Pidgin: chao
<hollman> los archivos recibidos por emphaty donde quedan ?
 * Andphe nunca ha podido recibir archivos
<hollman> los manda al escritorio ...
<hollman> casi que no lo encuentro ...
<Keyboardx86> Hola a todos
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jag2kn> buenas
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: \o
<jag2kn> ya termino de ver el video?
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: no no todos... ayer me la pase todo el día en cama: enfermo
<SergioMeneses> hasta ahorita q enciendo el pc
<jag2kn> hubiera aprovechado para leer y ver videos :P
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn: jejeje
<SergioMeneses> en estos días termino de verlos todos :D
<jag2kn> ok
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-24
<Ariadnax> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: ping
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> jaja luis_lopez fresco ya solucionado :D
<SergioMeneses> pero q tal todo por allá?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: todo bien, un dia soleado y con bastante nieve
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: q bien :D
<SergioMeneses> oe luis_lopez felices fiestas de paso :D
<luis_lopez> igualmente SergioMeneses, muchas bendiciones...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez: :) gracias hermano :D
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-25
<Emerling> hip ludos
<Guest23602> ya
<asnos_Papanoel> Viva el aguila
<asnos_Papanoel> via la poker
<asnos_Papanoel> xD
<Emerling> :?
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-20
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx, ping
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: pong
<luis_lopez> hola, como andas?
<luis_lopez> otra pregunta rapida: has usado owncloud?
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: nope
<luis_lopez> :s
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: es chevere?
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx: funciona bien con kde ;)
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  pero realmente quiero probarlo con Android
<kuadrosx> :)
<kuadrosx> bueno y eso uno lo monta en un server propio¡
<kuadrosx> ?
<kuadrosx> es como una iniciativa que nacio dentro de kde no?
<kuadrosx> owncloud
<kuadrosx> mi unica relacion con owncloud es http://owncloud.shapado.com/
<kuadrosx> xD
<luis_lopez> la idea detras de owncloud es que uno mismo pueda manejar un disco virtual al estilo de dropbox
<luis_lopez> y dado que soporta WebDAV, puede ser usado desde multiples plataformas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, luis_lopez \o
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, tiempo sin verlo hermano! como va todo por allá? cuando viene?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: todo bien gracias a Dios, por ahora no creo que vaya por la tierra...
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, el magicfab viene ahora en estos dias
<luis_lopez> ah si?, no sabia
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si... eso me dijo la otra vez! q venia a visitar a la familia
<hollman> SergioMeneses, luis_lopez hola
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, \o por hay lei su email :D
<IngForigua> ese es un correo emo el verdadero correo se lo envio al concilio ahora
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja si eso lei :D
<SergioMeneses> tengo q responderlo
<SergioMeneses> la verdad con lo del council he andado mas ocupado :s
<IngForigua> que le han pedido o que?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nada raro... unas vainas del registro
<SergioMeneses> pero tenia problemas con el etherpad
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero ya solucionado :D
<SergioMeneses> ahora a las 3pm hay reunión
<IngForigua> 3 pm?
<IngForigua> ahhhh de los del concilio no?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no... el LoCo
<IngForigua> por eso
<IngForigua> cual loco
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y manejan una app para sincronizar unos reportes... pero aun no la manejo bien
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: felicidades es un troll a nivel mundial
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<SergioMeneses> ud con las q sale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oe la gorra de bogota-mesh es como de "rapero"
<SergioMeneses> jajaja yo vi el modelo porq el troll del LuisCano lo puso xD
<IngForigua> cual modelo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pille https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoLint
<IngForigua> huy SergioMeneses me lo pela eso
<IngForigua> hahahaha
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<IngForigua> naaa mejor ser mortal
<IngForigua> ole sergio quiteme la inmortalidad en el team
<IngForigua> que me expire la membresia
<IngForigua> pa marzo
<IngForigua> como debe ser
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mire http://bit.ly/ttyg76
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... ya mismo lo hago
<IngForigua> <3
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, para marzo?
<IngForigua> si
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, listo para el 20 de Marzo!
<IngForigua> see 
<IngForigua> y procuren que se me remplace a mi y a alarcon
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, toca decirle a los demas... 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hoy hay reunion del conclilio¡?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, va a venir?
<IngForigua> depronto
<IngForigua> ya hice el consolidado de eventos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ty excelente
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, al fin sigue en lo de packing?
<SergioMeneses> o ahora puro mac?
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> pues lo que manden los patrones
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, al fin q paso con lo de la mesa de SL?
<IngForigua> belelza
<IngForigua> pere que ando redactando otro correo
<SergioMeneses> brb
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-21
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches a Todos....
<IngForigua> viejo JoseGutierrez milagrazo
<JoseGutierrez> Hi IngForigua... como vas brother
<JoseGutierrez> para que vea que los milagros existen :)
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: donde etsba tanto tiempo perdido
<IngForigua> si supo que me di de baja del concilio
<JoseGutierrez> si ya respondi el mensaje que enviastes
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad hace un mes me cogio justo a la hora de la reunion por causas del invierno en la carretera pues me encontraba viajando de medellin a cali
<JoseGutierrez> y hace quince dias sali muy tarde del trabajo... yo envie mi justificacion a la lista del concilio pero como usted mismo dice nadie pronuncia nada
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> :S
<nonamedplayed> buenas tardes señor@s
<nonamedplayed> tengo un problema con ssh/selinux, al utilizar la opcion chrootdirectory de ssh
<nonamedplayed> selinux bloquea el acceso de escritura a la carpeta destino
<nonamedplayed> a alguno le ha pasado algo apresido???
<IngForigua> nonamedplayed: hola
<IngForigua> nou
 * IngForigua sigue camellando
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-22
<shinnok> hi
<shinnok> hola
<sergiokof_> http://www.goear.com/listen/9de84af/villancico-linuxero-panico-en-el-nucleo
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-23
<chikilis> buenas tardes 
<chikilis> ubunteros necesito que me ayuden por favor
<chikilis> lo que sucede es que quite windows de mi computador y quierop instalar ubuntu
<chikilis> lo instale pero cuando c reinicia me sale que 
<chikilis> la imagen es muy grande para avecar el monitor, y mi monitor  es de  pulgadas
<chikilis> 19 pulgadas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos?
<IngForigua> quiubo SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> Profesor del #sena es despedido por negarse a usar software pirata y privativo http://aztlek.org/2011/12/23/profesor-del-sena-es-despedido-cuando-se-niega-a-instalar-software-pirata/@senacomunica @Ministerio_TIC difundiendo eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si si lo vi... q paila
<SergioMeneses> q pais el nuestro!
<IngForigua> re paila
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y q paso con el flisol?
<IngForigua> ud es el nuevo vocero
<IngForigua> felicidades
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<SergioMeneses> quien dijo? yo no he aceptado nada!
 * SergioMeneses se va a mirar el correo
<chikilis> buenas tardes, por favor una ayuda con ubuntu 11.10
<SergioMeneses> chikilis, saludos!... pregunta, si alguien sabe te ayudará
<chikilis> instalo normalmente ubuntu, pero cuando arranca me sale que el monitor no soporta la resolucion (tengo un monitor de 19 pl)
<chikilis> que sera
<SergioMeneses> chikilis, pero podes entrar al sistema?
<IngForigua> chikilis: durante el arranque o en el os?
<chikilis> arranque
<IngForigua> pero despues carga no?
<chikilis> no no se;or, me queda la pantasha en negro 
<IngForigua> porque a mi me paso eso cuando instale 150 maquinas en el cidca
<chikilis> y eso que sera
<chikilis> sera que si tiene solicion o tengo que quedarme con windows
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero no se puede entrar en modo de recuperacion y modificar el xorg?
<IngForigua> pues me paso en 2 de las 150
<IngForigua> pero ni idea
<IngForigua> chikilis: lo solucione actualizando la bios
<IngForigua> pero eran unas semprom con foxconn
<SergioMeneses> esta fallando mi red :S
<chikilis> muchachos me sale (frecuencuas no soportadas)
<chikilis> que puedo hacer
<chikilis> hola
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, \o
<SergioMeneses> listo!... ya me puse al tanto con todo el email
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quieto alarcon
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mire
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :S
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-24
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos :)
<juan_> hola
<Naudy> hi SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, \o
<Naudy> todo tranqui por estos lados
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, je! q bueno!
<Naudy> si SergioMeneses  por lo menos hoy estubo sol y nada lluvia
<Naudy> :)
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, bien
<Naudy> si vale... por es terrible esa lluvia SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ping
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-17
<Ratonilophe> hola
<Ratonilophe> buenas noches
<Ratonilophe> alguno por aquí ha tenido problemas con los repositorios GetDeb ?
<Ratonilophe> no me esta bajando nada, parece que estan caidos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, \o
<viperhoot> hola hola SergioMeneses !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya salio de la u?
<viperhoot> técnicamente si
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<viperhoot> pero hay un profe que aún no me cuelga la nota
<SergioMeneses> osea no
<viperhoot> y me preocupa
<SergioMeneses> :O
<viperhoot> pero ya acabé materias
<viperhoot> así que a rascarme la panza todos los días hasta tarde :P
<SergioMeneses> que bueno
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<viperhoot> y esperar fiestas
<SergioMeneses> a trabajar en el translation team, no?
<viperhoot> que tal tú ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hay llevandola
<viperhoot> también
<SergioMeneses> andamos con la adk
<SergioMeneses> haciendo feedbacks
<viperhoot> pero quiero ver lo de iso testing ;)
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: cómo es eso?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo escribi los testcases para los laptops
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> asi q cualquier error me dice
<viperhoot> habrá que revisar entonces s
<viperhoot> cómo va la organización de la ubucon sabes?
<viperhoot> me he perdido de todo estos días :S
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> pero hay cosas muy "sensibles"
<SergioMeneses> como la del patrocinio
<SergioMeneses> no se
<SergioMeneses> pablo es muy conservador en ese sentido
<viperhoot> sobre todo eso me imagino
<viperhoot> pero si ya lo hicieron una vez, seguro que se puede
<viperhoot> vi los mockups de la nueva web y se ve genial
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, es estupenda
<SergioMeneses> de eso hablamos la reunion pasada
<SergioMeneses> y tengo q contactar a los de system76
<SergioMeneses> cosa q no he hecho
<SergioMeneses> pero ando copado de trabajo
<viperhoot> jajaja parA?
<viperhoot> parA?
<viperhoot> para ?
<SergioMeneses> es mas pablo me dio un problema de ubuntu-br q esta mas "jodido"
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, para ser sponsor
<SergioMeneses> o poner un stand
<SergioMeneses> o algo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> como será la cosa en uruguay, ni idea
<SergioMeneses> pues vamos a ver
<SergioMeneses> echando a perder se aprende
 * SergioMeneses runs
<viperhoot> jajja ya me pongo al día en todo desde esta semana ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso eso
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes kuadrosx, kubot,m4v,papachan,SegioMeneses
<papachan> buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> un BartOC3 
<BartOC3> Si
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-19
<julianbigb> Buenas noches
<julianbigb> alguien me puede dar una ayuda en una conexion VPN que instale con OpenVPN
<julianbigb> Con respecto a la ejeucion de la VPN no quiero que me bloquee la conexion a internet de las otras aplicaciones quiero que esa conexion sea compartida mientras uso la VPN
<jorge_> alguien me puede ayudar necesito una guia o algo para configurar ubuntu despues de ser instalado
<papachan> jorge: en que sentido?
<BartOC3> papachan: como que se fue
<sergiokof> <http://static3.cuantarazon.com/crs/2012/12/CR_764279_ubuntu.jpg
<BartOC3> Alguien con celular android por aca ?
<BartOC3> Si buenas tardes!!! para los q usan android ya pronto abra Libo para todos!!
<julianbigb> Hola buenas tardes o noches
<julianbigb> Por aqui para saludarlos y solicitar ayuda como siempre con VPN en Ubuntu
<julianbigb> ok, sera en otra ocacion
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-20
<BartOC3> Buenas noches señores!!
<BartOC3> SteamForLinux ha sido liberada
<julianbigb> Buenas noches
<julianbigb> espero que hoy si pueda tener ayuda con lo de la VPN con OpenVPN
<julianbigb> Cuando la activo esta bloquea la salida y entrada hacia internet por medio de otros programas como navegadores
<julianbigb> Que debo de hacer para liberar o configurar la salida y entrada nuevamente ? Gracias
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-21
<julianbigb> Otra inquietud, como hago para que me funcione SonicMaster de mi Asus N46VM, Ubunto lo detecta pero no funciona, en windows funciona tanto los parlantes como el Sonic.
<julianbigb> DGUERRERO Help me !!!
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches
<julianbigb> Buenas noches
<julianbigb> como vas
<DGUERRERO>  julianbigb cual es el problema?
<BartOC3> Buenas noches! señores como han estado
<julianbigb> He instalado OpenVPN con los certificados correspondientes y me funciona al conectarme al servidor pero lo malo es que me bloquea la entrada y salida de internet para los demas programas
<DGUERRERO> BartOC3 buenas!
<julianbigb> como hacer para desbloquear los puertos bloqueados por Open VPN
<DGUERRERO> ahí me corcha, yo de redes pocon pocon, pereme le digo a brayanbautista que se conecte, que él sabe de eso.....
<DGUERRERO> o tal vez BartOC3 pueda ayudar...
<julianbigb> TKS DGUERRERO
<BartOC3> si en q soy bueno!!
<julianbigb> Hola Bart0C3
<julianbigb> como le comente a DGUERRERO, he instalado OpenVPN y me funciona, pero este me bloquea los puestos de salida para los demas programas que usan internet
<julianbigb> que hacer para habilitarlos mientras uso la VPN
<BartOC3> no se si esto te pueda ayudar
<BartOC3> http://web.iesrodeira.com/index.php/Crear_unha_rede_privada_virtual_con_OpenVPN
<julianbigb> ok voy a le
<julianbigb> er al respecto
<julianbigb> TKS
<BartOC3> me comentas si te sirve mientras busco otro enlace q tengo...
<julianbigb> ok
<BrayanBautista> buenas buenas
<DGUERRERO> julianbigb ahi llegó el duro en eso, BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> Que va
<julianbigb> Buenas noches BrayabBautista
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches Julian
<julianbigb> tengo una difucultad con la VPN de OpenVPN, me funciona, pero este me bloquea los puestos de salida para los demas programas que usan internet
<BrayanBautista> los puertos ?
<julianbigb> que hacer para que pueda usar la VPN y continuar navegando por internet
<julianbigb> creo que si pues cuando activo la VPN bloquea la salida a internet
<julianbigb> no se si esto se pueda resolverse con los IPTABLES, cualquier ayuda pueden enviarla a julianbigb@gmail.com TKS por todo
<BartOC3> yo si creo q esa sea tu problema...
<DGUERRERO> i'm serously thinking about quit
<DGUERRERO> i already did my quit letter...
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-22
<julianbigb> Buenas noches
<julianbigb> alguien me puede recomendar algun buen emulador de nintendo 64 para jugar Mario karts
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-23
<Jlcmux> Buenas buenas :p
#ubuntu-co 2013-12-16
<locodir-user> hello
<st_iron> a bit better
#ubuntu-co 2013-12-17
<kAoi97> hola
<kAoi97> nescesito una ayuda de la comunidad
#ubuntu-co 2013-12-19
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: mas aburrido que petro
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, por aqui leyendo cosas interesantes... no sé a que dedica ud su tiempo libre xD
<DonChichi> mano estaba jugando wolftein jejeje
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: ya alisto su discurso de posesion?
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, o0 ....disque jugando, eso dejelo para los fds
<SergioMeneses> xd
<SergioMeneses> no nada... por aqui ocupadillo y ud q mas?
<DonChichi> pues aburrido buscando a que comunidad trabajar
<DonChichi> por que bmesh paila
<DonChichi> :(
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, ud es de aqui
<SergioMeneses> como siempre
<DonChichi> Eso es lo que mas me aburre jajajajajajja
<DonChichi> xDDDD
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: tambien ando aburrido por que sacaron a mineiro
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, aaaah eso si que falla
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> yo lo vi
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: cuantos son el el concilio?
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, mire http://www.cuantarazon.com/875684/sentildeoras-y-sentildeores
<DonChichi> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: eso no va haber reunion mejor me voy a dormir
<SergioMeneses> eso parece
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: http://www.cuantocabron.com/mix/memes-para-el-mundial
<DonChichi> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> lol
#ubuntu-co 2014-12-16
<Ubuntero|99583> Buenas tardes a todos recien estoy regresado a ubuntu pero tengo un problema tengo un equipo con esta tarjeta AMD R7-M265 y ubuntu no me la reconoce he leido y encuentro que no existe soporte actual para esta tarjeta es verdad
<Ubuntero|99583> ?
